# CONTEST!!! "just the right moment" pics



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

I love that third one! I'll have to see if I can find some...


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

ill be back to enter my pics! cute horses!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

I will be too. I have to get the pictures off of my computer at home! Great idea for a contest! I know of at least 2 that I have


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

My old horse, Floyd:


----------



## toosleepy (Jan 14, 2009)

*Justin Passed out at the World Show*


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

This has always been one of my favorites (that's Wikke at 2 weeks old). Obviously I have used this as desktop wallpaper a time or two


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Going down to roll but kinda looks like he has no legs!

Ahhh my legs!


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

nice pics everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

*The Sisters*

















I just took these yesterday, let the girls out of the dry lot to run off some hay belly. they had a good time. These two are half sisters







I like this one with Saro's tail up


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Here are mine!


Scooter










Hunter & Scooter


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Ooh! Cool I will have to find some!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG ROFLOL! Sara, that is just too cute.

Anyway, here are my little heathens.

Dobe reminding Pokey who is boss








Denny sticking his tongue out while he is resting. It looks almost like he is saying "Leave me alone, I'm being lazy"









Koda "licking and chewing" while trotting circles around me in the pen.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Sara, that is the best picture! Soooo cute.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

IrishRider said:


> Sara, that is the best picture! Soooo cute.


Hehe, that picture is how he got the nickname "Spiderman"


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

How about a pic of Sandie's fave thing to do? Rolling around!! I caught her mid-roll! haha


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

WOW! they are all so good!! Love your pic sara! Couldnt get that pic again if you tried! lol


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Stitch after playing with the hose and after a hard day of showing


----------



## Zipster (Jul 30, 2007)

Milk caught in action at birth.









Hugs from 1st time mother. Born Jan. 20, 2009


----------



## belgianlover (Dec 29, 2008)

myne are not as good but this is what i have.







It looks like shes trying to lick the fence lol







i just love this one







What ya got there?


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Chloe and Moe.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Cool idea!

Here's my three:


----------



## Starryeyed (Oct 20, 2008)

Heres my 10 month old colt being silly, caught some once in a lifetime shots!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

lol i'll have to vote for jubilee rose's horses  soooo cute...


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Misty


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

moomoo your pics are great!


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Here's mine:


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

this is going to be a close one!!! voting starts tomorrow and it will close in 24 hours from now. so everyone vote for you favourite pic that was taken at just the right moment! have fun everyone!!!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

> moomoo your pics are great!


Thankies


----------



## KGImages (Jan 10, 2009)

I'll enter too.
Here's my pics.

Pic 1:
*Flying Sendo*









Pic 2:
*Sexy Sendo*









Pic 3:
*A very arrogant Sendo*


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Abby having one of her 'Dont touch me' moments.


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

well i dont have great ones...haha but i love my jiffers


----------



## Joe0121 (Oct 6, 2008)

jiffers328 said:


> well i dont have great ones...haha but i love my jiffers


I love the one of you laying with him.


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

aww thank you we were both asleep! lol


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

Tons of great pics, love the babies!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

And the winner is....... Sara and Wikke!!
2nd- moomoo and misty
3rd- KGImages and Sendo

Special Mentions go to:- CrazyChester and Abby, Starryeyed and her colt, ilovestitch and Stitch and Lucara

Extra Special Mention goes to:- Zipster

Well done everyone and congrats to the winners! hope everyone had fun!!! there should be more of these contests done!!! thanks to everyone who joined in!


----------



## aprilcain (Nov 3, 2008)

*yeasing the pony*

T-Baby riding Baby and Jet and Claire looking at them


----------



## Zipster (Jul 30, 2007)

Thank you for placing me. 

Extra Special Mention goes to:- Zipster


----------



## Zipster (Jul 30, 2007)

Thank You for placing me!!! -- Extra Special Mention goes to:- Zipster


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Aw, thanks! I'll let him know that being a cute lil' nipper has paid off


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Yay  2nd  Congrats everyone!


----------



## KGImages (Jan 10, 2009)

3rd! congrats Sara with your 1st place!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Joe0121 (Oct 6, 2008)

jiffers328 said:


> aww thank you we were both asleep! lol


nice, I would be afraid of him rolling over on me. I do it to my cat all the time :lol:


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

hahah suprisingly im not afraid that


----------

